# Price of a Used 12ga???



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Does anyone know how much a lightly used, single shot 12ga goes for now? Im wanting to try Gun hunting for deer next season, and i dont have a shotgun thats legal for deer.

I say single shot, because they are cheaper, and FORCE you to aim better.

My friend has a 20ga Single shot from New England Arms. Iv shot it a few times, and I like it. I saw one in 12ga at Wally world about a month ago, but cant remember how much it cost.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

depends on the maker really, you can get one new from stoeger for something like 100 bucks or something from NEF for a little higher.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks MT!

and how much higher is "a little"? like $150 or $200? i could manage $200 easy enough.

Right now im behind a prety strickt firewall, so i cant check out prices till i get home :-?


----------

